# Prop voodoo



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

i have a new to me SS ballistic prop , would like to add some cupping & have it trued up. I m looking for a prop shop near me in S eastern NC .Anyone have a favorite shop?
Thanks on the front side


----------

